# Breakeven Crop Prices For Next Decade



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This outfit says to expect near breakeven crop prices thru 2023.....alot of "stuff" can happen in ten years.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/fapri_expect_breakeven_crop_prices_through_2023_NAA_Ed_Clark/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the county worker who once planned my mother's road for new pavement in about 2185 must work there. Luckily they changed the plan and moved the project up 175 years or so. True story.

If I could see trends (accurately) 5 years out I would be a millionaire in no time.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> If I could see trends (accurately) 5 years out I would be a millionaire in no time.


One day is all it would take! But, most of the time, I'm lucky if I can see what happened yesterday.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you new what the markets were going to do 5 yrs out you wouldn't even have to work.Just play the CBOT.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like Cy said, if you knew the markets a guy should have invested heavily in Biomet, IBM, Microsoft, Apple or even Mcdonalds.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If you think forecasting 10 years out is a little hard, these guys are making a forecast through the year 2100:

http://news.yahoo.com/un-scientists-see-grim-future-no-action-035340842.html

BTW: 10,000 years ago, we were in an ice age. So, would someone please find out who to blame for all the glaciers melting and creating the Great Lakes?

Ralph


----------

